# Science Diet dry food



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, I am currently feeding my 4 month old pup Science Diet Lamb and rice puppy, for large breeds. Does anyone have any experience with this food, or does anyone know any more information about this food, please let me know thank you!


----------



## Bruno26 (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a pretty low quality food. Full or corn and fillers. Dogs need MEAT! And lots of it! If you google "dog food analysis" it will come up with a website and I would recommend foods in the 4-5 star categories. 6 star foods are great but are meant for 18 months and older.


And really.....the VERY best you can feed your pup would be a raw diet! I feed 2 boxers and 1 pitbull all raw and I love the results!


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

ssmurf10 said:


> Hi, I am currently feeding my 4 month old pup Science Diet Lamb and rice puppy, for large breeds. Does anyone have any experience with this food, or does anyone know any more information about this food, please let me know thank you!


I dont have any personal experience with Science Diet but I do know that it is overpriced CRAP food. I know that Vets reccomend it alot but thats bc they dont study nutrition as much as they should and also bc corporate sponsors are in their pockets. Sci-Diet is FULL of fillers, please switch ASAP.

I dont know your budget but MUCH better foods are:
Canidae (I think this is actually cheaper than Sci-Diet)
Innova
Merrick
Wellness
Evangers
Taste of the Wild

Stay away from anything with by-products, corn, heavy amount of grains, etc.

Let me know if you have any other questions...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't feed science diet. My dogs won't eat it thats how good it is.
Here's a link on the different brands and types of quality dry dog food
Dog Food Reviews - 6 Star Premium Dry Food - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Bruno26 (Sep 3, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> I don't feed science diet. My dogs won't eat it thats how good it is.
> Here's a link on the different brands and types of quality dry dog food
> Dog Food Reviews - 6 Star Premium Dry Food - Powered by ReviewPost[/url]


Just be careful with the 6 star foods for a 4 month old pup. Most of them are too high in protein for a 4 month old and should be saved until aprx 18 months old or so. 4 and 5 star foods are a good choice for a baby pup.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Bruno26 said:


> Just be careful with the 6 star foods for a 4 month old pup. Most of them are too high in protein for a 4 month old and should be saved until aprx 18 months old or so. 4 and 5 star foods are a good choice for a baby pup.


Thats why they make Puppy Versions.


----------



## Bruno26 (Sep 3, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Thats why they make Puppy Versions.


Wasn't trying to argue.......just wanted to make sure the OP knew that foods like Innova Evo are too high in protein for a growing pup.


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bruno26 said:


> Wasn't trying to argue.......just wanted to make sure the OP knew that foods like Innova Evo are too high in protein for a growing pup.


Yes even the Orijen Puppy has over 40% protein, I personally dont understand how they consider it a puppy food...WAY too much protein in my opinion for *any* dog unless a Heavy worker, but *especially* too much for a puppy.

Bedlam, Please be careful if you feed EVO, Orijen, etc to your dogs/puppies, they are AWESOME foods not trying to argue that, but they can create problems in the long run. JMO


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Smurf I feed Innova puppy food not the Evo but the regular Innova Evo has high amounts of protien and IMO should be fed to older working dogs .. If you want a really good top notch food in my perosnal exp I would def go with Innova here is a link to it I spend 50.00 for a 33 lb bag I have 3 pups so I go through that quick I end up needing 2 bags a month to feed them. Hope this helps.

Pet Products - Healthy Dog Food, Natural Cat Food, Gourmet Dog Biscuits - Innova Holistic Pet Food


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't have any personal experience with Science Diet because I know the ingredients are not what I look for, but here is an experience from someone that's dated 06/13/08:

Consumer complaints about Science Diet

_*Science Diet *_

_Surf of Pearcy AR (06/13/08)
I am very unsettled by the Science Diet dry dog food. I have worked in the veterinary field for 5 years now, when my shepherd was a puppy naturally I started her on the best food I could buy and considering where I worked I thought I was doing the right thing. I noticed she produced frequent stools through out the day (even more than usual for a pup) So I switched her to Purina Puppy food and she did much better. I continued to feed that with no problem for about 15 months or longer when I got another shepherd (who was an adult) that had poor body condition and coat. I figured once again to do the right thing and change to a so called better quality of food. I started feeding all the dogs Science Diet Adult dry dog food. Occationally I would find soft stool, but hey that happens right?

Well I am now convinced that this food needs to be thrown away. I came home from work to find Vomited up food and diarrhea in my one shepherds kennel and diarrhea in my other dogs kennel. To make a long story short the vomiting and diarrhea became worse and worse over a weeks time. It finally dawned on me when my female proceeded to vomit about a gallon of brownish, orange liquid, the same color of the food...upon closer inspection it was undigested food chunks mixed with saliva and stomach bile. Then I looked and my male had gone in his kennel again (something he does not do!) and it basically looked like brownish, orange mushed up food. I had never seen stool that looked exactly like mushy food before.

There was no reason for food to be in my females belly at all considering 9-10 hours had passed since she last ate SCIENCE DIET ADULT DRY DOG FOOD! I have come to the conclusion that they are not properly digesting it and it is making them SICK! I too am SICK of thought that I was feeding them this and causing them to feel bad and I am SICK of cleaning my carpets too! Needless to say a half a bag went straight into the trash...I wouldn't even feed this to a starving stray dog! I did however save some of the dog food to get it tested for contaminations..SOMETHING IS SERIOUSLY WRONG!

I am now in the process of contacting the company, having the food tested for contamination, and having to start all my babies on meds. We will see if the company makes good on this big, yucky, messy, ordeal?_

I would take everyone's advice that has posted so far, except for the Canidae. They recently changed their formula, and I noticed a big difference in my pup's stool (yellow and soft) I now feed Nature's Variety - Prairie, and it costs me $39.99 for a 30 lb. bag and his stools are now dark and solid, the way I like them to be.

Do some searching and research and you will find out for yourself that Science Diet is in no way good quality. Another suggestion, would be to check out foods offered at your local feed store, as oppose to the big chains Petco, Petsmart, Walmart, Target, etc...


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks for the information on the dog food, so i realize now that science diet is a pretty bad choice for dog food, I will be switching his diet soon, what would you guys think would be a good choice to switch to, for this 5 month old pup


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Canidae ALS
Innova Puppy
Merrick Puppy Plate
Wellness Just For Puppy


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have purchased Innova puppy large breed dry food: Pet Products - Healthy Dog Food, Natural Cat Food, Gourmet Dog Biscuits - Innova Holistic Pet Food , but im now concerned would this be a better choice or innova dry puppy food: Pet Products - Healthy Dog Food, Natural Cat Food, Gourmet Dog Biscuits - Innova Holistic Pet Food


----------



## Bruno26 (Sep 3, 2008)

ssmurf10 said:


> I have purchased Innova puppy large breed dry food: , but im now concerned would this be a better choice or innova dry puppy food:


I would go with the regular puppy formula. Boxers are not categorized as large breed dogs, but rather a medium breed. I'm sure you could use the large breed since you already purchased it but just buy the regular formula for the next bag. :thumbsup:


----------

